# Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?



## TacTic (3. Mai 2012)

*Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

Hi,

wie findet ihr das S3, nun da es enthüllt ist?
Seid ihr begeistert? Nur zufrieden oder doch eher enttäuscht?

Also ich wurde ziemlich überrascht, da ich mit Hardware Hui, Software Pfui gerechnet hatte und es eigentlich andersherum der Fall ist.
Leider wurde ich auch herbe enttäuscht.

Also hier mal die Punkte die mir gefielen und nicht gefielen:

+ 8 MP statt 12 MP Kamera (Mehr Pixel =! besseres Bild)
+ das Feature das die Augen im Blick hat und so das Display nicht abdunkelt während man liest
+ 32 GB speicher intern PLUS sd speicher slot !!! wie krass !!
+ Burst Shot foto funktion und Zero Shutter Funktion ! NICE!
+ FETTER AKKU !!! 2100mAH
+ die ganzen Share Optionen
+ Direct Call oder auch dieses Feature wo der Alarm leiser wird wenn man das Handy in die Hand nimmt
+ eigentlich gefielen mir fast alle der Features..

- kein LTE (WTF ?! Ich möchte ein Handy das zukunftssicher ist und nicht schon beim Kauf veraltet ist)
- Gehäuse aus Plastik!!! ICh fass es nicht... Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein... Selbst mein scheiss BADA Handy hat nen full Alu Gehäuse (WTF?!?!?)
- Hardware Home Button (ICS any1?)


Was hat euch gefallen oder nicht gefallen? Und werdet ihr das Handy kaufen oder nun nicht mehr?

edit:
- das Design find ich jetzt auch nicht der Burner, aber das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

TacTic schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie findet ihr das S3, nun da es enthüllt ist?
> Seid ihr begeistert? Nur zufrieden oder doch eher enttäuscht?
> ...



Also ich bin erstaunlicherweise begeistert:

+ microSD-Slot   :jump: :jump: ; sogar SDXC-kompatibel  :jump: UND exFAT !!!   :jump:  WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN??!!! DER HAMMER!!!!

+ Akku austauschbar!  :jump: 

+ interner Speicher: 16/32/64 GB, ergo insgesamt fette 128 GB möglich und dank exFAT noch nicht mal auf 3,5 GB-Dateien beschränkt!!!

+ MENU-Button!!!   :jump: :jump:  SAUGEIL, Samsung geht diesen dämlichen neuen Trend nicht mit, yippiee!!! Endlich wird dem Spuk ein Ende bereitet! Dank Samsung (klarer Androidmarktführer) dürfte sich das neue Tastenkonzept nicht auf breiter Basis durchsetzen und das ist gut so! Der Menübutton ist extrem sinnvoll.

Diese ganzen Punkten hauen mich voll vom Hocker. Da vergesse ich fast schon das hässliche Design, das billige Plastik, den hässlichen Pentilescreen, die überzogene Displaydiagonale und den durchschnittlich großen RAM. Haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich finde obige Pros weitaus wichtiger, deswegen bin ich grade happy.


----------



## TacTic (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

Das mit dem Pentilescreen hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, aber naja das Nexus hat mich auch nicht gestört.
Ich würde das Handy mal gerne anfassen um zu sehen, wie es sich anfühlt. ^^


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2012)

Plastik wird am Gewicht liegen.  

Habe das Galaxy Nexus und werde nie wieder ein Handy was nicht Nexus heißt nutzen.

Galaxy S = Mainstream = I don't fucking care


PS: jfyi: Es gibt ne 4G version


----------



## Iceananas (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

Dass LTE fehlt ist zwar schade, für mich aber verkraftbar. Bis ich LTE habe habe ich bestimmt schon mein übernächstes Handy. Außerdem ist mein 21Mbits HSPA Vertrag schon teuer genug  

Das Design finde ich schöner als ersten beiden Galaxy S'. Hat vom Grundriss her Ähnlichkeiten mit meinem Sensation  Plastik ist auch nicht so wild, ich steh eh nicht auf Metalle bei sowas, Keramik wäre aber geil gewesen.

Ansonsten bin ich überwiegend positiv überrascht. Samsung hat mitgedacht und das Handy macht fast alles richtig. Nun nur noch dieses fucking Touchwiz runterschmeißen und es ist ein verdammt heißes Stück


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

was nur plastik? 
kein lte 
kann doch net wahr sein 

wenn das stimmt KO kriterien


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:
			
		

> was nur plastik?
> kein lte
> kann doch net wahr sein
> 
> wenn das stimmt KO kriterien



Wozu LTE? Brauchts mMn noch nicht.


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

ich brauch auch keinen quad core 
oder so ne riesen auflösung bei einem smartphone

wenn dann richtig und ohne lte kann samsung einpacken


----------



## Muetze (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

das guade ipad hat zwar lte aber nicht Kompatible zu Europa-Frequenzen, da lass ichs doch lieber glei weg bevor sowas nochmal passiert


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

glaub samsung wäre in der lage sich davor ab zu sprechen 

das lumia 800 hat ja auch lte 
warum nicht das s3


----------



## Muetze (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

lieber quadcore und hohe auflösung als lte, das ding is immernoch ein Smartphone und keine Mobiler transportabler 100Mbit hotspot....


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

Muetze schrieb:
			
		

> lieber quadcore und hohe auflösung als lte, das ding is immernoch ein Smartphone und keine Mobiler transportabler 100Mbit hotspot....



Vor allem ist mir LTE noch viel zu teuer und zieht Strom ohne Ende. Ich würde es ergo nie nutzen.


----------



## Muetze (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

vllt wenn du ein Stromaggregat mit dir rumschlepst


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

Muetze schrieb:
			
		

> vllt wenn du ein Stromaggregat mit dir rumschlepst



Ja, ein mobiles Miniatomkraftwerk.


----------



## Muetze (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

kleiner Vorschlag von mir sollten hier jemals Handyentwickler reinschauen, baut doch die Rückseite der Handys mal mit Solarzelle zu, dann lass ich auch sämtliche Synchroniesurngsschei...eee auch an xD


----------



## mikee (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

Nee eine Solarzelle auf der Rückseite wäre viel zu schwach.
Und direkt an die Sonne legen wäre auch nicht gut.
Das ist kein Taschenrechner.

Bei mir laufen alle kleinen Geräte mit Solar.
4h Stunden mit einem 100Watt Panel laden und 
danach wochenlang Händy,PSVita usw laden.
Dabei ist es blos ein 20Ah@12v extrem leichter lithium Polymeer Akku für Modellbauer oderso.
Und das Panel ist auch nicht gross (100x50x4cm).

Bei diesen billigen kleinen Solarlader sah es anders aus;
8h voll an der Sonne laden und dann 1,5h zokken.
Willst Du sowas auf der Rückseite?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

Herrlich wie hier wegen dem Plastik rumgeflamt wird...
Ich bin froh, das mein One X nicht mehr nen Alugehäuse hat wie das DHD. und wieso? 
weil Plastik nunmal nich so schnell zerkratzt.


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich wie hier wegen dem Plastik rumgeflamt wird...
> Ich bin froh, das mein One X nicht mehr nen Alugehäuse hat wie das DHD. und wieso?
> weil Plastik nunmal nich so schnell zerkratzt.



Tja, das sehe ich aber anders:

1. Mein DHD ist 1,5 Jahre alt - kein einziger Kratzer!

2. Dieses glare Plastik vom S3 ist das Paradies für Fingerabdrücke, das schaut sowas von ätzend aus, das von HTC ist wenigstens matt; fühlt sich aber halt auch total billig an...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

Schade das es einen festen Menüboutton hat, das kotzt einen nur an wenn man das Gerät im Querformat hält, da wären andere Lösung besser gewessen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Mai 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das sehe ich aber anders:
> 
> 1. Mein DHD ist 1,5 Jahre alt - kein einziger Kratzer!
> 
> 2. Dieses glare Plastik vom S3 ist das Paradies für Fingerabdrücke, das schaut sowas von ätzend aus, das von HTC ist wenigstens matt; fühlt sich aber halt auch total billig an...



Mein DHD viel einmal runter => Kratzer in der Alurückseite, sogar spürbar beim drüberfassen.
Und billig fühlt es sich, glücklicherweise nicht an. Zumindest für mich nicht.


----------



## iFlatland (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

@Zu dem Typen mit den Solarzellen: Es gibt schon ein Handy mit Solarzellen auf der Rückseite von LG oder so (aufjedenfall keine No-Name-Firma). Das Handy hatte ein 100% Recyceltes Gehäuse. Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, brachten die Solarzellen nicht wirklich viel.

Zum S3, es ist zwar eine verbesserung zum S2, aber nicht wirklich extrem viel besser. Gelungen finde ich um ehrlich zu sein nur, dass man den Akku wechseln kann. Der Quadcore ist meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen unnötig (ich will ihn nicht schlecht reden), weil es kaum Apps gibt welche auf 4-Kerne ausgelegt sind. Ausserdem wird das Multitasking auch nicht so viel besser dadurch, weil der Ram nach wie vor nur 1GB beträgt. 1GB ist ja mittlerweile standart, weil Android sich gerne 450mb gönnt + Benutzeroberfläche à la Touchwiz 200mb... Hätte man am Ram nachgelegt würde ich es sofort kaufen.


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

iFlatland schrieb:
			
		

> @Zu dem Typen mit den Solarzellen: Es gibt schon ein Handy mit Solarzellen auf der Rückseite von LG oder so (aufjedenfall keine No-Name-Firma). Das Handy hatte ein 100% Recyceltes Gehäuse. Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, brachten die Solarzellen nicht wirklich viel.
> 
> Zum S3, es ist zwar eine verbesserung zum S2, aber nicht wirklich extrem viel besser. Gelungen finde ich um ehrlich zu sein nur, dass man den Akku wechseln kann. Der Quadcore ist meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen unnötig (ich will ihn nicht schlecht reden), weil es kaum Apps gibt welche auf 4-Kerne ausgelegt sind. Ausserdem wird das Multitasking auch nicht so viel besser dadurch, weil der Ram nach wie vor nur 1GB beträgt. 1GB ist ja mittlerweile standart, weil Android sich gerne 450mb gönnt + Benutzeroberfläche à la Touchwiz 200mb... Hätte man am Ram nachgelegt würde ich es sofort kaufen.



Ja, denke ich mir auch, der RAM ist wirklich etwas enttäuschend...


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

na bald kommt ja das lg ^^ mit lte und 2gb und mehr funktionen 

da kann samsung einpacken


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:
			
		

> na bald kommt ja das lg ^^ mit lte und 2gb und mehr funktionen
> 
> da kann samsung einpacken



Mal sehen. Vielversprechend hört sich das LG schon an, bloß posen die viel wenn der Tag lang ist, am Ende kommts dann doch nicht so wie erhofft.


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*

ja stimmt 
alle versprechen viel am anfang 
aber glaub lg weis genau das wenige es kaufen würden wenn es nur 1gb haben würde


----------



## Iceananas (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Galaxy S3 enthüllt!  Eine Enttäuschung?*



ile schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Vielversprechend hört sich das LG schon an, bloß posen die viel wenn der Tag lang ist, am Ende kommts dann doch nicht so wie erhofft.


 
Btw die verhunzen traditionell mit ihrem grottenschlechten Software das ganze Smartphone.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:
			
		

> na bald kommt ja das lg ^^ mit lte und 2gb und mehr funktionen
> 
> da kann samsung einpacken



Bei den Smartphones kommt eh alle Nase lang was Neues. Heute ein gut ausgestattetes Smartphone gekauft, schon gibt es morgen ein noch besseres.


----------



## ile (5. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Btw die verhunzen traditionell mit ihrem grottenschlechten Software das ganze Smartphone.



Ja, bisher leider schon. Hoffentlich bessern die sich da jetzt mal...


----------

